# FLIP DOWN TV AND DVD PLAYER B AND Q



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

HONESTY does pay (i know) we saw and bought a flip down tv (+12v) fpr £269 it came up at the till for £50 when we quieried it they offered us another 10 off, 8O 8O 8O we said, sorry that can't be right, and they went and checked again and the price was 269 but because of our honesty they gave us 20% off, RESULT


----------



## LeeUK (Sep 16, 2005)

I went into a shop a few years ago, pickup a 6 pack of beers at for arguements sake £4, got to the till, they said £6
but it says £4 over there
look, do you want them or not

no

bye


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Which B&Q was this ?? 8) :wink:


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

LeeUK said:


> I went into a shop a few years ago, pickup a 6 pack of beers at for arguements sake £4, got to the till, they said £6
> but it says £4 over there
> look, do you want them or not
> 
> ...


Did you get that the wrong way round, LeeUK?


----------



## 95384 (Jun 9, 2005)

Raine said:


> HONESTY does pay (i know)


Erm - seems like honesty just cost you £180.00?

Or did they give you the 20% of the £40.00 that they were going to sell it for?


----------



## LeeUK (Sep 16, 2005)

> Did you get that the wrong way round, LeeUK?


No
I know its not an example of honesty, it reminded me of the last time I went into that shop.

I too have done many a good deed.

WouldI have done that in B&Q? Hmm
Lee


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Last week took my 7 year old daughter to the fair, on one ride they forgot to charge her, her last quid ( I set a limited budget for rides ) she realised and ran back to pay, they gave her an extra go for her honesty and I was chuffed too, so she had an extra £5 for rides.


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

DIY store ( well known) .... two trolley loads (22 boxes) of floor tiles at £7.99 a box plus a couple of other bits.... Thats £22.00 please Sir.

Are you sure?.... Yes!
Are you absolutely sure.... YES!

OK then bye!


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Well done Raine. You have impressed me and I respect you for your honesty.

Hey bb695, Raine is in pocket by 20% and has her self respect too... (Not picking an argument here, just pointing out that we are all tempted when the mistake is in our favour)

Keith


----------

